# CODESYS V3.5: "Bezeichner RS nicht definiert"



## Tale (16 Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mit CODESYS V3.5 in FUP ein ganz normales RS Monoflop mit der Bezeichnung "start_rs" verwenden.
In der Variablendeklaration habe ich es wie folgt geschrieben:
_
VAR_
_start_rs : RS ;
END_VAR
_
Allerdings kommt dann folgende Fehlermeldung: "_C0046: Bezeichner 'RS' nicht definiert_"
Das "RS" färbt sich auch nicht blau ein, wie es zb bei "BOOL" Variablen der Fall ist. 

Es ist bestimmt nur eine Kleinigkeit aber da ich absoluter Anfänger mit CODESYS bin und die Suche nichts gebracht hat
hoffe ich, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.


----------



## SPS_A (16 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

hab noch nie mit 3.5 gearbeitet, aber wahrscheinlich muss man dort die Bibliotheken, deren Funktionen man verwenden will ebenfalls über den Bibliotheksverwalter einbinden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juli 2016)

Hallo Tale,
die Datentypen BOOL, WORD, BYTE, usw. sind fester Bestandteil der Entwicklungsumgebung, RS ist jedoch ein Funktionsbaustein (FB) der erst durch eine Bibliothek (Wie SPS_A schon schrieb) zur Verfügung gestellt werden muss. In Deinem Fall musst Du vermutlich für RS die Bibliothek "Standard" verwenden, zumindest wird bei TwinCAT 3 die Bibliothek "Tc2_Standard" verwendet, daher vermute ich mal, dass bei CoDeSys es die Bibliothek "Standard" ist. Ich habe gerade leider weder das reine CoDeSys noch das Hilfesystem zur Hand, aber bei der TwinCAT-Hilfe steht in der Beschreibung der jeweiligen FBs auch immer in welcher Lib der FB bzw. die Funktion steht.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juli 2016)

Nachtrag: Natürlich kannst Du FBs und Funktionen auch direkt in Deinem Projekt implementieren und dann nutzen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Tale (16 Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Ich habe die Standard Bibliothek über den Bibliotheksverwalter eingebunden und jetzt funktioniert es.


----------

